# Catch The Wind



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Is anyone acquainted with this company? CTW.V


----------



## Chigu (Aug 6, 2009)

indexxx said:


> Is anyone acquainted with this company? CTW.V[/QUOTE
> 
> I have been following this for the past few weeks, doesn't look like a stock that will go to zero overnight (such as exploration) because they actually have orders for their wind technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I've been following it on Stockhouse, which has a lot of discussions on Venture listed stocks. I saw this stock recommended on someone's website last month as a good candidate with analysis going to $0.70 for the year, which led me to the Stockhouse site.

http://www.stockhouse.com/financialtools/sn_overview.aspx?qm_symbol=v.ctw

Unfortunately I bought in at 0.16; wish I'd waited until today! Hoping for a turnaround...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought a tranche at 12.5 and then another at 11.5. I was going to buy some more at 10.5 but it held at 11 and now has shot back up to 13 cents.

I know on the stockhouse group they have been talking about a lot of selling pressure from ex-employees who have been dumping their shares. I'm not sure about the validity of that claim.

Regardless, I see a groundbreaking technology that is just at beginning to technological adoptation in a field that will be going through an economic supercycle over the next century out of necessity. Wind is a better investment now than solar and these guys basically make money off of a technology that detects wind well in advance of it hitting the turbine and then makes adjustments to protect the turbine and optimize energy capture - it is called the Vindicator. They have started getting more and more orders and are working on bring down the costs of manufacturing now that economies of scale in production can be put to use. They apparently have IP and no major direct competitors at the moment.

Given their small market cap and the large margins made on these units I do see a bright future for this company.

I will probably up my order to try and catch another pullback to the 11.5 to 12 cent area as I fear it may be running away from me at these ridiculous valuations. This is not some startup with no revenues or customers. They will survive and be quite profitable in the next year. I've got about 1% invested in it right now.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

... D'OH!! Latest on CTW- should we be afraid?


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I was keeping an eye on this as well, just out of curiosity, didn't buy though. It went down, but not like an idiot jump.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I was thinking about the 'bullboard' posts at the bottom of this page-

http://www.stockhouse.com/financialtools/sn_overview.aspx?qm_symbol=v.ctw


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ooh the charnel house rocks

you guys from that pr company owned by the tmx ?
.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

There is a lot of hot air on Stockhouse.

Occasionally someone will point you to a good article on the company.

I do like the company and the technology but they are going through a major rough patch right now. This one is highly speculative and is a small position (1%).

I like to have one of these small promising pennies on me at all times - my version of the lottery.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

rough patch ?
co has lawsuits open & pending.

messy ID trail leading from france thru quebec to virginia usa & onwards to the ROC.

microcap companies that i like have tight, clearly defined ownership structures because they arise from strong entrepreneurial backgrounds, often just one individual or one project farmed out from university research. By contrast, this windy story is literally all over the map.

if an optical device retrofitted onto the nacelle actually made it work better, why haven't the big turbine manufacturers - the GEs, etc - bought up this technology so they can install it themselves during original production in their factories.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> if an optical device retrofitted onto the nacelle actually made it work better, why haven't the big turbine manufacturers - the GEs, etc - bought up this technology so they can install it themselves during original production in their factories.


That's what we were hoping for by owning this stock


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess I look at this one as a huge contrarian opportunity.

The product is based on a very clear premise. The ability to take advantage of wind information in front of the turbine to increase power output and decrease stress loads makes a great deal of sense. Furthermore, they have extensive real-world test results showing their system delivers enhanced performance at what should be a small cost compared to each turbine once they achieve better economies of scale in production.

Because of the huge disturbances in the executive suite the stock is available at a steep discount today to what I think of its intrinsic value.

The plus side of return to IV outweighs the downside risk of bankruptcy here so I am willing to risk capital loss (loss of 100%) for a very realistic shot of a 20-bagger (return of 2000%) which would only actually increase the market cap of the company to $220M from today's valuation. When you consider the future size of utility scale wind power of the future, this is the proverbial drop in the bucket. Even if I never see those returns I think there is a very high chance I can exit this one around 25 cents for a double but I am hoping for a lot more in the end. 

The other thing is I have always had a soft spot in my heart for alternative energy plays. Not soft enough to invest in the disaster that was solar stocks but soft enough that I'll take a shot at this wind company.

The other company's on my radar right now in the alternative energy sphere are Solazyme (oil and bofuel from algae - lots of interesting applications in cosmetics, food additives and in the specialty chemical industries will be big drivers - much moreso than commercial production of biofuel for transportation) and Dyadic International Inc (DYAI - make enzymes for cellulosic ethanol production). I haven't dipped into either yet but I may yet take a small position in Solazyme - bit of a run recently and will open a plant in Brazil to make biofuel from their cane sugar operations.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

@ PMREDMONTON- you'd be interested in Vendum Batteries. The company is currently (pun intended!) going nowhere, but their idea is pretty cool. Also DOMK- DoMark industries, who makes the Solapad, a solar charging sleeve for the iPad and Kindle.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty tumultuous week for CTW.

I dipped all the way down to 0.09. I bought some more at 0.095 and then had another bid in a 0.08 that did not get filled.

On Thursday it seemed like the stock stayed at 0.09 for a long time. The highest bid in the morning was 0.09 but the lowest ask was .10 and it stayed like that for a long time. The buyers seemed to finally relent and upped to 0.095 and got an order filled but then nothing again. Finally a buy occurred at .10.

I really think those who are willing to part with the stock at these low vaulations has just about entirely dried up. Now that they are all shaken out I think it goes back up to 0.15 before the end of the quarter and it may happen very fast. I still love this company's technology and am willing to go through the bumps as we go through a technology adoption phase here. The world of wind farms is very big and growing every year. This one also has huge potential for offshore wind. The device is reasonably cheap and can increase wind power generation by 10% while also potentially decreasing the need for maintenance to the turbines. They just signed a deal to do some testing of the turbines in extreme Northern conditions with a Quebec school.

The valuation on this one was just too compelling for me to pass up. I know a lot of people laughed me off the board with my bet on Petrobakken after it had fallen to 6.25 but I see the same potential for a rapid bounceback with these guys. I only wish they had a dividend but they don't have a lot of sales yet to support that as a tech start-up.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

The stock initially collapsed down to 0.06.

Now making a run.

I still think this one is undervalued and is based on a ground-breaking technology that is just gaining acceptance.

Enter at your own risk - this one is horrifically volatile. You can definitely lose everything. Nevertheless, I am very confident this one will be a winner in the end.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.











eternal optimist


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> eternal optimist


The story of the eternal optimist goes as below:

_The optimist fell ten stories. 
At each floor window, he shouted to his friends below, "Well, I am all right so far."_

-Ogden Nash.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Only time will tell.

I like the field (wind power generation) and I like the technology (increases windpower production about 10-15% and decreases stress and maintenance on the turbines). The costs of production are coming down as they've signed a deal to outsource the production of the units.

This is a risky stock, do doubt - only those with the highest of risk thresholds should even consider this one. By averaging down I am even at the moment but at times have been way underwater.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Only time will tell.

I like the field (wind power generation) and I like the technology (increases windpower production about 10-15% and decreases stress and maintenance on the turbines). The costs of production are coming down as they've signed a deal to outsource the production of the units.

This is a risky stock, do doubt - only those with the highest of risk thresholds should even consider this one. By averaging down I am even at the moment but at times have been way underwater.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

high risking is nice
so i'll say it twice

.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Here goes the rollercoaster again, but this time on the way up.

It went up on no news - all it takes with a small cap like this is one person deciding to accumulate some shares once all the weak hands have sold out for the stock to spike up. Who knows if it will last but I still see lots of value in this one up to at least 0.25. It may be worth substantially more than that. One big order could push this thing up really high from where it stands now. The old Templeton saying rang true here with those who were willing to buy at 0.06 could cash out with a double within 2 weeks.

Crazy volatility on this one - not for the feint of heart. If you sell on weakness you'll get trampled so this is only for those with the highest of risk tolerances. This could be me second stock conviction buy that turned out well (PBN was the first from last fall).

I won't get greedy if I get lucky with this one and will sell some at 0.20 which would be a double. Of course, I could lose it all tomorrow.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I think there was a conference call tonight, that's why it spiked. I'm hoping for above .20 also; been sitting on a paper loss for a while. Agree that there is long-term potential in the technology.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought the earnings conference was for tomorrow but I guess there were leaks.

The biggee appears to be a 75% reduction in operating expenses due to outsourcing fabrication of the vindicator units to an engineering firms. I know there are hopes that once some scale is established in orders the costs of the units will drop substantially which should promote further sales and scales.

I continue to like this sector and I continue to really like this company's technology. The previous management team was criminal in their actions and will eventually be held accountable but the new team appears to be executing and will restore the company's name. Once that happens this thing can easily be a 10-bagger because of how ridiculously cheap it had become due to the ongoing litigation and the dumping of stock by former insiders.

For those with the stomach for this investment the upside is humongous. The downside is you can lose everything. Because I think the chance of getting that upside are somewhere around 75% I'm willing to put my money down and wait for the market to get over its extreme pessimism.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

PMREdmonton said:


> 1. The old Templeton saying rang true here with those who were willing to buy at 0.06 could cash out with a double within 2 weeks.
> 
> 2. Crazy volatility on this one - not for the feint of heart.


1. Why wait 2 weeks [or even a day] to make $.6 cents profit per share when you can easily do this in mere milliseconds & with less risk with a non-penny stock? You could have made much more trading FB since last Friday. :biggrin:

Granted that, had you bought 20,000 shares of CTV at $.6 cents, it would have only cost you $1,200, but to double your investment at $.12 cents, you would have had to also sell 20,000 shares; I don't follow this stock, but I do know that it is not easy to get a large order filled because the volume for many such stocks is low. I remember a while back, when I wanted to purchase 5,000 shares of a stock @ $1, only a portion filled and needed 2 orders [on different days] to buy them all & had been upset that I had to pay 2 commission fees as well. I did end up doubling this stock, but it took almost a year.

Anyway, people don't buy penny stocks for small profits, but because they believe in the stock [as you do], so I hope you make it big; for now, congrats on yesterday's 43.75% increase!

2. You can say that again! I wish you best of luck with it!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.
recently my kids bought me a new pet.
our backyard is fenced so we are keeping it there.









.

at night it likes to moongaze.









.

when i have time i take it out for a walk.
it really likes walking over to the dog run in the park.
the other dogs refuse to play with my new pet, though.
they don't *feint* away, but they don't *faint* out of friendly joy, either.









.

for a while we thought the new pet was pregnant.
visions of horror danced in our heads.
what if we open the back door one morning & find the backyard stuffed with these.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

And up she goes again on high volume with a lot of support this time and not just a small thin spike.

Technically it looks like 0.13 is going to meet some resistance and it will be interesting to see if it can bust through it this time.

I'm temporarily above water again on it but could lose everything tomorrow. Right now I wish I bought more at .065 but that is easy to say in retrospect as most people were headed for the exits. I have a huge pile and I might sell some on a brief spike at 0.15 and hope to recapture at 0.125 as a support level. I'll probably dump a bunch at 0.20 as that would be a double for me and I know that means in a stock like this that I should take some profits. 

All this small-cap stuff for me is a bit of an experiment to see how I do trading in this space - can I spot winners. Can I ride the rollercoaster? How much can I put into this segment of the portfolio without losing sleep.

Fundamentally I treat it the same as a large cap - do I believe in the company's product and services and their ability to turn a profit. I think the answer here is yes and it is just a matter of time before a herd of orders comes and this one takes off.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

And the rollercoaster is now up to 0.14 or about 133% up from its 0.06 low of a month ago.

The stock still has a lot of potential upside because of how ridiculously oversold it became due to a messy situation with the ex-CEO that is still in litigation.

However, the company is very solid and their product is very good. Alternative energy is a growing field and anything that increases output while decreasing maintenance like this product does is going to be valuable.

Disclaimer: I am very long on this stock. It is extremely volatile. It could go to the moon or go to zero.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm surprised at the volume of 500K+, so you're not the only believer!  

Good luck, but don't pass all the other great opportunities out there, like AOI, possibly the stock of the year?

I like your disclaimer.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

The political instability of the region where they operate just scares me too much at this entry price.

I'm not a swing trader. My nature is to be contrarian and buy beatdown stocks - you can see the attraction of CTW for me then.

AOI is flying high on good news. I just worry that they'll never get it out of the ground now that the guerillas have a new target to aim for.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

You're right, at over 500%, since only the beginning of the year, it is definitely not a recommended entry price, and as you mentioned, the volatility of the region is also not for the faint of heart [what also held me back]. There are certain stocks that I don't feel comfortable even swing-trading, but strictly day-trading and simply holding long-term, the shares purchased with profits. But my full admiration and respect to those that recognized the potential from early on, especially hp, who brought the stock/story to our attention, and happy for all that made nice profits thus far [it wasn't me unfortunately]. 

What I had meant was not to spend too much time on a single stock & perhaps overlook a real winner.

Anyway, until today, I had not realized the relatively large volume of CTW; I shall follow the story for now, but will not jump just yet. :biggrin:


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

The stock still has huge upside.

I would recommend going to the company's website and reading about their technology and some of the studies that have come out about increased wind power production using the Vindicator device.

They have now outsourced fabrication of the units to an engineering firm and expect substantial reductions in cost of production as economies of scale start to emerge with increased orders. They are fairly economically strong for now and I believe their IP is strong to prevent competitors from appearing anytime soon.

The potential market is huge and wind power is a growing market that will be around for a long time. You can stick this device on most of the turbines out there and get more power and less maintenance and apparently these things are very expensive to maintain.

Hunter Hall is the biggest shareholders and holds a ton of the stock bought at a higher price and I don't think he has been selling.

This stock could easily be 0.25 by the end of the year and 0.70 by the end of 2013 so the upside is huge even from here because of how beaten up it was.

I am content to hold. 

I expect 0.15 to be an area of major resistance so I wouldn't buy here but maybe on a dip to 12-12.5 cents - might be a good entry.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Starting to see some regular upside here- congrats to anyone who got in at 0.7- 0.8 over the past two weeks. Closed at 0.15 today.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought a bit at 0.065 but most of my stock was bought at higher prices. I am still up by a huge amount right now and this has been my best performer on this year. If it has another huge and rapid move up I'll probably sell some with the hopes of catching it back on a dip. 

I am not anxious to sell any of my stake, though. I just hope to take advantage of some of the volatility to lower my ACB and/or lock in some profits.

Most of the public has no idea of how stupidly oversold this promising alternative technology stock became but that is the nature of market pessimism. When things are bad they are really, really bad and are never going to get any better. Maybe that's true but if it's not true you have the potential of a 10-bagger within 2 years from the 0.06 low.

Those who bought all their shares at 0.06 are already up an astounding 160% in less than one month.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

PMREdmonton said:


> I bought a bit at 0.065 but most of my stock was bought at higher prices. I am still up by a huge amount right now and this has been my best performer on this year. If it has another huge and rapid move up I'll probably sell some with the hopes of catching it back on a dip.
> 
> I am not anxious to sell any of my stake, though. I just hope to take advantage of some of the volatility to lower my ACB and/or lock in some profits.
> 
> ...


Wish I'd added more below .10 but I got a bit gunshy as I bought in above .12


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

It's that old saying hindsight is 20-20.

My main issue at that point is several smallcaps that I bought in March have gotten crushed with all this European hysteria that picked up when the Greece elections put in a new government that was not receptive to the austerity bailout terms. I had gotten crushed in CTW, GFS, MQL, RGX and OYL all for various reasons but some of them being my lack of experience in the micro-cap realm. I definitely bough GFS and RGX too quickly after upswings but I'd just been reading an academic article and the use of relative strength and momentum in determining market returns on stocks. Perhaps I misread their intention but have reverted back to my usual contrarian self where I like to buy undervalued securities which have fallen out of favour for transient reasons.

My next possible purchase could be in the coal-space but I might wait for a bit more negativity in China to drop the prices down more before entering and that would be a long-term hold (maybe BTU or ANR or ACI). I am also interest in LNG tankers if they sell off a bit more. I am quite interested in NG producers but they have had a rally off lows. I'm expecting price of NG to fall again in the summer and that may be the time to buy for a long-term hold and wait for the price recovery that should come along in 2014 or so as more infrastructure and transportation that relies on NG comes online to eat up that spare supply.

Right now I am still very happy with CTW. If there is a rapid spike up to .20 I might sell some but if it is a gradual run-up I'll just hold steady.

This thing will sky-rocket the moment a big wind-farm puts in a monster order and I really do believe one will come in the next 6 months. They stand to make so much money through this investment both in wind production and maintenance costs.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Money keeps piling into this one - it blips up and then quickly consolidates on a new floor. It looks like that floor is 0.15 to 0.17 now. It looks like it really does have legs now. I hope to sell a tranche at 0.20 but we didn't make it today and now likely won't for a few days. I'm still pretty optimistic on this one but with its run-up I'm not overweight and need to re-balance a bit.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to sell a tranche also; just because there is still a lot of uncertainty and volatility around this stock- I feel locking in a bit of profit can't hurt here and am hoping for around .22. If it drops down below .12 at some point again I may re-up.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Fully out at .17 to take my profits, and glad I did- I'll wait to see what happens directionally after the drop in SP today. I had a feeling that the huge run over the past week was over, and was proved correct. Could be a stock that I move in and out of for now as it's volatile and cheap; if it goes below .10 again I think it's an absolute no-brainer to buy and sell on the swings. If this is a P&D so be it- I don't care as I'm not doing the pumping, but I'll be glad to skim some cream. And if rumour of a big sale comes along I'll buy and hold a tranche, as I do feel there is potential in the technology.


----------



## rusty_shackleford (May 18, 2012)

intrigued at this stock so i took some of my LLL profits and bought 2500 shares at 0.17 for fun. looking forward to watching this one


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Very risky stock at this point, which is why I cashed out at .17 to lock in profit. If you look at the recent activity, it had incredible, rapid growth in a very short timeframe, but there is every chance it could drop below .10 in the blink of an eye- the stock is contingent on a large company placing a decent sized order, so until that happens it's impossible to say where the SP is headed. Use a stop loss or be prepared to ride the rollercoaster; but there is potential in the technology, just be aware that it is a penny stock with an unproven product.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why would you assume that any "large company" is ever going to place an order ?

the manufacturers of turbines - GE, Gamesa et al - are mega corporations capable of engineering or sourcing their own innovations.

there exists a sad history of quebec-related or hydro quebec-related wind industry microcorporations that have all failed badly in recent years. Catch the Wind is a business with an unfocused, indeed messy, trajectory over 3 countries & 2 continents. Look at its recent inventory statement. Inventories have nearly doubled over a year. These are all unsold product. There are no buyers. They should start writing down that inventory in their balance sheet. Unsold inventory becomes worthless within a relatively short period.

it is pointless for yourself & doctor edmonton to promenade out here & alternately pump or disclaim this silly little penny stock. Penny stocks are prone to severe & shabby manipulation & every CMF forum member should know this. Manipulation is what we're seeing. If you want to personally gamble on illegal stock manipulations, if i were yourself i would certainly refrain from posting about it.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

It is up to everyone to do their own due diligence.

Some normal profit-taking on a rapid rise with a triple for those who bought at the 52-week low.

This is a technology start-up company with a novel and patented protect which enables increased production of wind power with decreased maintenance of wind turbines. You don't value such a company on the basis of sales - you either believe in the technology adoption cycle will come or you don't. If you don't there is no reason to invest in it. If you do and you want a highly speculative position for which you are prepared to lose your entire investment then here is a place to place your bet and let the wheel spin. This was a $2 stock and some believe it can go back there or even higher. If that happens it is a 15-bagger from the current price or more. This is high risk and high reward type of stock. They have strengthened their product recently by signing an agreement with a firm that will do fabrication of the units which will decrease capital needs of the company and probably will drive down the cost of the product in the end for the end-users.

You can look at the publications of their results - they are available for the public to see.

There is a potentially big retro-fit market here for existing turbines.

The technology can be bought out by a larger turbine producing firm to act as a value added product to their turbines at a miniscule price.

The stock has had a horrific collapse in the past two years from previous management's misappropriation of funds and they have been cleansed.

I find it interesting that you only show up after the stock has run up. No sign of you when it was posting highs and we were talking about taking profits. This is a dip and a *possible* buying opportunity again for those interested around $0.10-0.12 where I think value for possible return is compelling.

The disclaimer is no joke: expect a 50% chance that you lose everything on this one.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i've consistently panned this silly penny stock.

taken in the context of all your other microcap & penny stock losses, your efforts to pump the wind are, well, breathless.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

most penny stocks, ie venture eXch or pink sheets, are subject to massive manipulation, which is why they bounce up & down by 100% or more. 

these peaklets & troughlets seldom have anything to do with the merits of such a company. They are strictly promotions.

at times mobsters/mafia are involved.

it's worth mentioning that the mounties' IMET division & the SEC of the US collaborate to keep an eye on these exchanges for this very reason. Part of stepped-up anti-money-laundering surveillance.

as i've mentioned before, cmf forum is not really a suitable venue to pitch penny stock nonentities. Pitching is far better done on charnel house forae like stockhouse.

(signed)
i-told-you-so cookie


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> why would you assume that any "large company" is ever going to place an order ?
> 
> the manufacturers of turbines - GE, Gamesa et al - are mega corporations capable of engineering or sourcing their own innovations.
> 
> ...


Steady on, big fella...

Nowhere did I say I 'assume' that any large company will place an order. I simply stated that this is what would need to happen. If you noticed, I sold all my position in CTW as I agree that there is nothing much to be excited about at this exact time. But one never knows; can you predict with 100% surety that this has zero chance of being adopted? If so, James Randi has one million dollars with your name on it for proving the validity of psychic powers. At no time did I 'pump' anything- if you have read my posts, I was the one who started this thread, asking for other's opinions. When I did post something, it was simply to share information. I'm an incredibly moral, helpful guy, and post on this forum only to share tidbits as well as gain the insight of others; it was actually your consternation over this stock that made me step back from optimism around CTW and take another good look. But if there's a volatile stock that I can take a small profit from on the swings, I'm going to do it. I don't care one iota whether Catch The Wind saves the planet or dies a deserving death. So I'll thank you to reign in the vitriol. Deal?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

... and i'll thank you to understand that i'll post my views of penny stocks & other stocks exactly as i see fit.

vse penny stocks are riddled with scandal. There are plenty of other forums where they get promoted to death. Have you considered sharing your penny stock gambling messages on stockhouse or yahoo or investors, for example.

you seem to believe that trying to bronco-bust random vse penny stocks is a valid investment approach. The problem, as i see it, is that this stock picking platform is flawed. You say you're a beginner investor, perhaps you might wish to reconsider. The goal is to pick winners, not losers. Otherwise, why not go to las vegas. It would be more fun.

as you might know, recently in this forum i picked one vse penny out of the junior exchange. It has soared 600% in 3 brief months. It's one of the year's stupendous winners.

as i've mentioned upthread, i look for highly focused entrepreneurial juniors, with bold visions & compelling business plans, plus a tightly-knit, blue-blooded, cooperative & collegial team of directors, managers & insiders.

it's pitifully obvious that ctw has none of the above. Neither do most vse penny stocks. Many are outright frauds. Bad odours like lawsuits among former management are toxins which scream out corporate dysfunction. Just as petty lawsuits among citizens do. Both are harbingers of trouble.

and reign is spelled without the "g." Or were you talking affectionately about the auld quane's diamond jubilee.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> ... and i'll thank you to understand that i'll post my views of penny stocks & other stocks exactly as i see fit.
> 
> vse penny stocks are riddled with scandal. There are plenty of other forums where they get promoted to death. Have you considered sharing your penny stock gambling messages on stockhouse or yahoo or investors, for example.
> 
> ...


-by all means, as I and others value your views- but you've shown a tendency to get rather personal, nearly to the point of being insulting, and often without merit

-and larger, more 'legit' stocks are all squeaky clean entities with absolutely no underhanded corporate dealings, run by Taoists who would never let their karma run over someone else's dogma. I post on here because it appears to be a 'friendly', helpful, kind, and well-informed group that I may learn from and am gracious about any and all advice, (even snarky, malicious posts if the info is useful). Stockhouse posters seem shady and rife with corruption, therefore I do not post on that forum.

-I believe that 5% of my portfolio can be allocated to high-risk, volatile stocks. I'll find news articles or columns on a financial page, and maybe ask on CMF for opinions on those articles. Sometimes it works, ( I did well on CTW, MQL, REL) and sometimes it does not, (GSFVF, I'm farting in your general direction...) but may over the long haul. Kind of like any other strategy, really.

-Yes, well done! I hope you took a bite and rode it up. Congrats if so.

-You may very well turn out to correct on this stock. That is why I decided to get out of it. I may get in again below .10 if that happens, and ride it up to a selling point.

-thank you for your kind, well-intentioned highlighting of my misuse of a homophone. Next time I post at 2 a.m. on a weekend night after the in-laws have just left, I'll be sure to bust out the pocket thesaurus or my copy of Strunk and White beforehand in order not to offend your grammatical sensibilities. Or hey, maybe I wanted to offer my admiration for you ruling your teapot with acrimony. And, while we're in the good-natured spirit of correcting one another's syntax, there should be a semicolon after 'investor', not a comma, and a question mark after 'for example' and 'jubilee'- unless you believe that sarcasm and waxing rhetorical endears you to others. Which I somehow doubt. But I'm not interested in sniping at people on here, my man- it's all about exchange of information in a respectful public forum. I'll continue to enjoy your posts on CMF, as you are well-informed on things financial.

Now, kids, can we play nice please?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

indexxx said:


> Now, kids, can we play nice please?


Good post and well-intentioned. Thanks. +1


----------



## rusty_shackleford (May 18, 2012)

what's the general opinion here on this? temp CEO becoming permanent

http://tsxnews.blogspot.ca/2012/06/undervalued-tsx-venture-technology_12.html
http://www.catchthewindinc.com/news


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

just checked CTW and it was up 33%...debating selling this one now...for the first time ever a stock I purchased has doubled in price from my entry point. I don't own a whole lot of it, looked at it as my 5% gambling portion in my TFSA at the time, so only 3k shares...decisions decisions...:confused2:


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

As for locking in the current CEO I think he has been doing a good job since he took over on execution of the business strategy so I think he has earned the promotion.

As for whether you should lock in a gain, it depends on your investment style. Depending on trading stocks you might take the opportunity to sell on strength and buy back on weakness as this is a very volatile stock. You could sell and move on bein g content with your first double or you can continue to hold. If you are a bit iffy about the stock I would go ahead and sell it now and you could buy back around .07 if it falls again. You can't sell options on this one as that is another strategy some would use to book some extra money before selling and you could easily get trounced on a stop-loss order on a stock like this that is prone to large trading gaps.

So many ideas are sensical and it really depends on your psyche and investment style. Based on the fact you broached the question I think you are probably better off locking in the gains.


----------



## rusty_shackleford (May 18, 2012)

$0.10 today. Bought at $0.17. I'm considering pulling out and 're-investing' my money on red at the roulette table. What's the bigger gamble? Doing that or holding? :tongue-new:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

rusty_shackleford said:


> $0.10 today. Bought at $0.17. I'm considering pulling out and 're-investing' my money on red at the roulette table. What's the bigger gamble? Doing that or holding? :tongue-new:


Who knows? Absolutely nobody can say with certainty what any given stock will do at any time, or else we'd all have private islands someplace warm... I sold out of CTW at .17, about the same day you bought in. It's a risky penny stock, and things move slowly in some of these technologies- if ever. Having said that, I've been keeping a slight eye on it in case it drops below .09 again- in which case I may buy a tranche just to sell again on a swing upwards. Initially, I bought in around .12 or so, freaked out when it went to 0.065, and then decided to buy some more near that level to average down my paper losses, hoping it would spike, which it did. But there is nothing to say that will happen again, and I'm now really leery of this type of stock, aid from allocating maybe a few hundred dollars here and there for the hell of it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the wisdom of investing a few pennies in schlock just for the hell of it escapes me. CTW is another questionable stock from the stable of questionable stocks promoted in this forum by a licensed MD who should know better.

suppose one gambles $500 by buying 5000 shares when windy dips to .09. A period of severe pain then ensues (windy doesn't sell anything; lawsuit turns worse; windy may go out of business.)

eventually, though, the criminal internet pumpsters manage to briefly manipulate windy back up to 17 pennies. Our cmf forum member sells for a net profit of $380, after commissions, plus a few more grey hairs. Were all the histrionics, the colossal waste of time & energy, the sturm und drang worth this piffling amount of profit ? Forum member could have made the same dollars, totally risk-free, just by working one day at his day job.

i'm posting this message because i wonder about worthless stocks being hyped in this forum. Of course, if they're being used to illustrate How.Not.To.Invest, they might serve a purpose.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> the wisdom of investing a few pennies in schlock just for the hell of it escapes me. CTW is another questionable stock from the stable of questionable stocks promoted in this forum by a licensed MD who should know better.
> 
> suppose one gambles $500 by buying 5000 shares when windy dips to .09. A period of severe pain then ensues (windy doesn't sell anything; lawsuit turns worse; windy may go out of business.)
> 
> ...


Is it possible that other human beings have a different view on what they find an interesting sideplay for a bit of fun money? I mean, personally, I can think of better things than insulting people anonymously on a discussion forum... but then I have an interesting life with many diverse outlets for my time. All the 'histrionics' of calmly watching a stock price for a couple of weeks causes me fewer grey hairs than someone who spends their days worrying about what others are doing with their money! And yes, while I'm working my day job anyway, having $500 turn into $880 in a couple of weeks or less sounds like a pretty good deal, at least to me... We all have personal styles, strategies, and tolerances (like the ability to tolerate a-holes on message boards...). Buying a bit of stock in companies like CTW "for the hell of it" is a pretty common thing among many investors; a bit of speculation is all it is, something many enjoy. The vast bulk of my holdings are in indexes, tech growth, blue chips, and dividend payers, and I personally feel that allocating a small fraction of one's funds to spec plays can be quite interesting and rewarding, as your example so graciously pointed out. I see zero hyping going on regarding this stock around here, but I suppose if you are looking for something then you are likely to see it.

Again, ANY stock is fraught with risk, and corporations are often full of the worst, most corrupt shysters lining their own pockets, or simply short-sighted management teams who allow their company to get behind. So extrapolating your example, what would be the 'wisdom' of investing in Enron back in the day? Or Nokia a couple of years ago? Maybe seemed like a good idea, big companies, right? You could have put $50,000 into these, thinking all your due diligence was going to bear fruit, and lost it all or most of it. I'll take the $380 profit, thanks, and keep building my real portfolio while doing so- I'd now have an extra $380 to invest in something worthwhile. Do I care what drives CTW's stock price? Many here invest in weapons companies, tobacco, etc etc- I'd say that should be more cause for concern. Different strokes for different folks, Humble- nobody is actually hurting you, and I have attempted to be very kind and gentle when you bring out your bluster. You seem to have a particular bug up your cassock for CTW- there are many others mentioning a lot of risky stocks on CMF. Since 'the wisdom of investing a few pennies in schlock escapes' you, I'll be succinct: In Hopes Of Making A Profit- that I can then roll into better, long-term investments.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm not insulting anyone. You sound beyond hysterical, though.

nobody likes penny stock pumps. Like i said upthread, i continue to wonder why so many worthless stocks are suddenly being pumped in this forum. I am probably going to *out* the little blighters from time to time. So thinggabboud dat.

if you want to speculate, why don't you learn to pick stocks with quality & integrity. There are some, even on the venture exchange.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Since you guys are _so_ interested in penny stocks with true potential, check out FRCN.
Can't beat the upside on that.

gotta go...almost midnight now.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

what a beautiful name. The Fireman's Contract. Could be title of a margaret atwood novel.

over the head of the novice investors & sleaze artists in this thread, though.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> i'm not insulting anyone. /QUOTE]
> 
> LOL! Still stand by this claim?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

indexxx said:


> LOL! Still stand by this claim?


indexxx, if you go back and read this thread all over again, you will see that HP has been consistently expressing concerns about the irrational exhuberance of certain members regarding specific stocks of questionable value.
As far as I can tell, no personal attacks have been leveled against you.
As our Italian friends would say : why are you getting all bent out of shape?

Every genuine concern and question regarding this stock, and a few other similar ones, has been met with long-winded defensive posts, often involving slights against anyone questioning the prospects of these stocks.

To me that is very reminiscent of the kind of pumping we see on Stockhouse, etc.

I suggest a couple of rounds of Long Beach, followed by an Aberdeen Angus, polished off with some Hennessy X.O.
After all that, even CTW will begin to appear superior to BRK


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> indexxx, if you go back and read this thread all over again, you will see that HP has been consistently expressing concerns about the irrational exhuberance of certain members regarding specific stocks of questionable value.
> As far as I can tell, no personal attacks have been leveled against you.
> As our Italian friends would say : why are you getting all bent out of shape?
> 
> ...


Hi Harold- I'm not bent all out of shape at all; I just feel some measure of decorum and respect should be adhered to when addressing other members, and I feel that HP has a tendency to get a bit out of line for no reason. As stated upthread, it is indeed due to HP's consternation over this particular stock that I decided to review my position in it and subsequently sold out after a small profit. I have also repeatedly attempted to be polite and engaging when HP starts blowing fire all over the place- and some of his posts have absolutely been derisive and borderline offensive. Case in point- he is aware that I am the the OP of this thread, and indeed a novice investor; his attempt to denigrate my intellect with the asinine Fireman's Contract comment is construed as insulting. All I am trying to do is to post a bit of information and some questions about this stock, which is what this board is here for, no? Incurring the wrath of one who knows nothing about me is getting tiresome; I am not a 'pumpster', the long-winded defensive posts are not mine, I have no interest in CTW aside from making some minor profit on swings if they occur, and I never write defensively unless initially (and repeatedly) provoked. I've acknowledged that he has valid points and a breadth of knowledge (in investing...) that I can not yet claim, and that I have valued his input across CMF, and simply feel that he leans towards personal attack. Constructive input is one thing- arrogance and vitriol are something else. He's made his points, it's all there for anyone to see who might be interested in CTW, so why belabour it to death? I can't even post a single thing here without being leapt upon. I've tried to be kind and peaceable, wishing him well, etc- but see no evidence of same. 

But as I've stated before, I am not here to get into any disagreements with anyone; what's the point? I'm just going to ignore this type of useless banter. Peace.


----------

